# Korg Pandora vs. Line 6 Pocket Pod vs. other similar units.



## MIL8 (Oct 28, 2015)

A while back I bought a Korg Pandora PX4D. I really liked having this for trips or playing with headphones at home etc. Stupidly I left batteries in it, one corroded and damaged some components on the circuit board, so its shot. I've been watching ebay for another one at a good price, but I was just offered a Line 6 Pocket Pod for a pretty good price, however I can't try it out in person. I know pretty much nothing about these types of units, I've just been looking for another Pandora because I really liked what it did. So I'm looking for some suggestions here. Anyone use the Pocket Pod? Any other similar units that I should look into? 

I just want it to sound good, work from batteries but also have an external power input, and able to play through headphones. 

Thanks!


----------



## austink (Oct 28, 2015)

Have you thought about moving to a software based modeler like amplitube/irig setup? I had a pandora for a long time and that was my go to for just noodling around, but I have since moved to computer based modeling and have not looked back.


----------



## MIL8 (Oct 28, 2015)

austink said:


> Have you thought about moving to a software based modeler like amplitube/irig setup? I had a pandora for a long time and that was my go to for just noodling around, but I have since moved to computer based modeling and have not looked back.



No and I don't really want to go that route because I also do camping off grid fairly often and don't want to have to bring a PC for this. The Pandora worked great because it would run from batteries for a long time.


----------



## Elric (Oct 28, 2015)

MIL8 said:


> No and I don't really want to go that route because I also do camping off grid fairly often and don't want to have to bring a PC for this. The Pandora worked great because it would run from batteries for a long time.


Do you not have a smartphone?


----------



## MIL8 (Oct 28, 2015)

Elric said:


> Do you not have a smartphone?



I do have an Android smartphone and tablet. Can you run an amp sim from that?


----------



## coffeeflush (Oct 28, 2015)

Amp sims are easy to run via tablets and netbooks. 

I've shifted entirely to a interface + netbook setup , 
I have to work and travel to places without electricity quiet often, this setup lasts me a good 6 hours on the netbook battery. With a good tablet you can get way more im sure. 
The presence of a daw means i can play along my tracks and since I have an interface it means decent audio quality I can later use too.


----------



## coffeeflush (Oct 28, 2015)

If not, check out something like the boss BR 80.


----------



## MIL8 (Oct 28, 2015)

That is cool, I did not know this. What kind of interface would you suggest?


----------



## coffeeflush (Oct 28, 2015)

Im using focusrite 2i4 because my guitar has 2 outputs
but anything like this
Scarlett Solo | Focusrite

Or even the irig should be fine
IK Multimedia | iRig 2 - Guitar interface adapter for iPad, iPhone iPod touch, Android and Mac.


----------



## MIL8 (Oct 29, 2015)

Using a tablet really looks interesting. Will the iRig2 work on any android device? It seems like it was more designed for apple products from what I read. I still think I'm going to go with a stand alone device for now however, I like the simplicity that it offers. It will also be a decent backup for gigs I think. I like the idea of not having to bring a second amp to a gig. I still prefer having actual knobs and buttons to push as opposed to trying to navigate a touch screen...maybe I'm just old.


----------



## Ebart (Nov 8, 2015)

Duuuude, same thing happened to my Pandora. Pissed. I wonder if this is a "thing"...


----------



## wakjob (Nov 8, 2015)

I'd do anything to have my old Zoom 9002 back. That thing was awesome!

But I digress. The new way is definitely software.


----------



## MIL8 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well I'm going to get to do this comparison myself. I bought a pocket pod from a member here. I had also made a lowball offer on a px4 on ebay not expecting to get it and I did lol. I'll just sell whichever one I don't like as much.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 8, 2015)

Getting both, that's certainly a way to do it  I just got a used P4XD for about $90 myself. From what I've read people prefer it over a Pocket Pod. I'm curious as to how they compare..


----------



## P-Ride (Nov 11, 2015)

I spent ages looking at different practise amp options.. I just got an Apogee Jam, which seems to blow the iRig away in reviews.

It's the size of a lipstick, plugs into my iPad or iPhone and let's me plug in my guitar; giving me access to a whole world of iOS apps.

Mainly I use Amplitube and run it directly into my sound card and KRK monitors, to practise without booting my iMac.

Also, I take my guitar, Apogee Jam and iPad away, with a battery powered speaker and enjoy playing with high gain modelling, wherever I am!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 11, 2015)

I take my P4XD places and use one of those accordion-ing iHomes. The bass is super exaggerated so eye end up cutting the bass to 0. Sounds pretty decent, but wouldn't it be cool if there was a portable flat response speaker for this kind of thing? I just got some Audio-Technica ATH M30xs and eye think they really do this device justice. 

Also I'm finding that there's a hum that gets really annoying with higher gain. I'm hoping the ac adapter remedies this.


----------



## MIL8 (Nov 11, 2015)

P-Ride said:


> I spent ages looking at different practise amp options.. I just got an Apogee Jam, which seems to blow the iRig away in reviews.
> 
> It's the size of a lipstick, plugs into my iPad or iPhone and let's me plug in my guitar; giving me access to a whole world of iOS apps.
> 
> ...




This really looks neat, wish they made one that would work with Android devices. 

I did get to spend a few minutes with each this evening. Initial impressions are, the Pocket Pod is quicker and easier to dial in the sound you want, but the PX4 just sounds better in general. Wife and I are planning on going camping this weekend so I'll have some time really try them out.


----------

